# WW2 German Message Center Clock



## river rat (Apr 6, 2008)

I got this one a few weeks ago at a antique fair.Now this is some thing you don't find to much in the USA I find US and British military time pieces from WW2 but never German.This is what is called a German Message center clock that was issued to the Army you will see a white eagle stamp that is a Army issue stamp the clock runs for eight days and was made my Junghans the clock was most likely used by a radio operator when a radio message would come in he would look at the clock and put the time on the message.I got a good deal on this clock no one at that fair knew what it was good for me.
















You see the arrow that the winding nob and it go's the direction of the arrow.The center crown is for moving the hands for the time.


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

What a clean example. Nice. 

It took me a moment to realize you wound it by rotating the whole movement. That makes for a nice size spring and I can now see how they get 8 days... a lot different from the watches I am used to.


----------



## putnam dan (Sep 24, 2009)

*Luftwaffe duty clock*

Found another - this one is interesting as it was clearly German airforce issue


----------



## river rat (Apr 6, 2008)

Nice :-! I was told the one's with out the gray paint were early made one's durring the war.


----------



## putnam dan (Sep 24, 2009)

river rat said:


> Nice :-! I was told the one's with out the gray paint were early made one's durring the war.


No idea, look at the markings below if it helps any

It will be fun researching this uncommon clock.










EDIT - found this (looks like they didn't follow the rules  )

In 1934 the German army introduced the service issue, duty clock, which was officially designated, "Stationsuhren für Funker und Diensträume, (Station Clock for Radio Operators and Service Rooms), and it appears that the primary manufacturing contract was allotted to the Gebrüder Junghans firm of Schramberg. By 1937 the Kienzle Uhrenbau firm of Schwenningen was also contracted to produce the service issue, duty clock followed by the Tobias, Bäuerle & Söhne firm of Schwenningen and these three manufacturers appear to have produced the vast majority, if not all, of the service issue, duty clocks. The OKH had approved a specific design for their contracted, service issue, duty clocks and all contracted manufacturers were to adhere to the chosen design. At an unknown date the service issue, duty clocks were also adopted by the Luftwaffe, (Air-{Weapon}, Force), and the Kriegsmarine, ({War} Navy), on a limited basis. Of Note: Each of the three branches of military service had specific markings applied to their contracted timepieces that indicated the specific branch of service. The service issue, duty clocks were fitted into wooden housing, with a natural or varnished finish although regulations, (Circa 1940), required a field-grey finish for Heer, (Army), issue and a blue/grey finish for Luftwaffe issue although it seems the order was not strictly adhered to.


----------



## river rat (Apr 6, 2008)

Got me another one today this one was made by Kienzle cir.1940 so this is a early one around the start of WW2.








This is the seller's photo I will post my own when I get the clock.


----------

